# just wondering



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

hello guys,just wondering when did every one start the art of para cord.myself started 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

About 4 years now.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

*wow*

i have only know about it for about a year.you are a true veteran.how long has it been popular?


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Probably around a year or so, its when I got my first paracord


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

paracordist said:


> i have only know about it for about a year.you are a true veteran.how long has it been popular?


I've known about paracord a little longer than I've been using it. Simple because I have a cousin that's in the US Marines.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I started using it around Oct 2012


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

It doesn't matter how long you've known about paracord, its about how you use paracord.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> It doesn't matter how long you've known about paracord, its about how you use paracord.


 Just to look pretty


----------

